# Seeking Arcana Evolved group



## zerotkatama (Dec 21, 2006)

Howdy. I have Arcana Evolved and picked up Transcendence, but I haven't gotten a chance to play yet. Is anyone doing an online session? Email or contact me by IM

Sundays and Thursdays are right out.


----------



## xmanii (Dec 21, 2006)

Try chat.psionics.net and join both #dnd3e and #OpenGaming
May also want to check the psionics.net forums


----------

